# TiVo App My Shows



## sdpadres (Dec 28, 2003)

For the past few days when I go on my iPhone to see "My Shows", all I get is the spinning wheel but they never load. I'm trying to download some shows for my upcoming trip but cannot because they don't load. Anyway to fix this?


----------



## LoveGardenia (Apr 24, 2015)

For me I had to leave the app open on my IPad. Do not do anything else on the IPhone. It will only spin and stop downloading. Maybe lower the download quality, this will also depend on how much space you have on your IPhone.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Might need to reboot the TiVo and maybe the phone too.


----------

